# Ligero nib change



## Smitty37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Has anyone changed the nib on a Dayacom Ligero pen?  I sold some fountain pens but never really tried to replace the nib.  A customer has been trying and has not been able to get the nib out.  I found (the hard way) that some Rizheng pens do not come with replaceable nibs, but hadn't heard of any Dayacoms that didn't....


----------



## Twissy (Apr 2, 2013)

I've done a few, but they are a PITA. I soak the section in warm water then use some non slip shelf mat gripping the nib wings and not the feed.
Regards
John


----------



## 76winger (Apr 2, 2013)

They look very similar to Olympians, which I have changed the nib on in the past.


----------

